# USB 3.0 Karte für MSI Neo 3-FR Mainboard gesucht



## Pizzatoni (7. Juli 2011)

*USB 3.0 Karte für MSI Neo 3-FR Mainboard gesucht*

Hi,

ich suche eine USB 3.0 PCIe Karte für mein MSI Neo 3-Fr Mainboard, hierbei sollte die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit möglichst hoch sein (da ich mir eine USB 3.0 externe Festplatte mit 2TB kaufen will und sonst die Übertragung zu lange dauern würde).
Könntet ihr mir eine gute Karte empfehlen? 

Gruß,
Pizzatoni


----------



## Ohlsen (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: USB 3.0 Karte für MSI Neo 3-FR Mainboard gesucht*

Hi, ich hatte diese in meinem P35DS3P-Board.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte die Bilder gemacht, da ich die Karte bei ebay verkaufen wollte.
Ist auch kein Unterschied zu USB 3.0-onboard(habe jetzt ein p67-Mainboard).
Die Karte schaufelt, solange keine anderen Anwendungen deine Festplatte ausbremsen, mit 90 - 100 Mbyte in der Sekunde auf eine externe Festplatte oder zurück. Also 3 mal so schnell!
Meine USB3.0 3TB von Seagate hat sich schon zigmal bezahlt gemacht!


----------

